
Show HN: Scrollanim – CSS3 and JavaScript scroll animation - afshinmeh
http://scrollanim.kissui.io/?ref=hn
======
brudgers
Scrollanim repository on Github:
[https://github.com/usablica/kissui.scrollanim](https://github.com/usablica/kissui.scrollanim)

Curious about any tradeoffs between Scrollanim and animate.css.

~~~
afshinmeh
Actually, scrollanim is a wrapper to add/delete animate.css classes based on
the element's position.

Thanks for sharing the repo.

